# fma seminar UK



## krys (Jun 12, 2003)

Hello there,

Could somebody help me?
I was asked to organize an fma seminar in the UK with a filipino Grandmaster.
I have no idea of the local rules (it is also the first time I am doing this).
Did somebody on the forum have this kind of experience?

Thanks in advance,


Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2003)

See also this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8517


----------

